# Roman / Parthian Bow Reproduction 200 A.D.



## fangbows (Jun 29, 2013)

with modern materials due to my budget
The bow we made is inspired by the Yrzi bow, which was part of a burial in the necropolis of Baghousz, approximately 40 km southeast of Dura Europos, along the Euphrates river. The name comes from the tomb of the necropolis Baghousz 40kms southeast of Dura Europos. It was dated to be approximately 1st century BC to 3rd century AD. Unstrung, it originally measured 1.47m, along the curve or 1.275m from tip to tip. It was made of wood, horn, sinew, and bone. This bow looks similar to early Assyrian bows. Since this bow is dated around the time of the Roman Parthian war, some people may ask about bows of Parthian origin. Was it a mixture of different bow designs, such as some influenced by nomadic cultures, some influenced by Persians, some influenced by Syrians? Citation for Yale University: (Yale University Art Gallery, Dura-Europos Collection) Various images from the shrine of the Mithraeum, showing Mithras hunting ‘a detail.’


----------



## lionback (Sep 18, 2020)

Specifically the use of mounted archers and composite _bows_? ... The _Romans_ were familiar with the composite _bow_ from early times. Nox Vidmate VLC The composite _bow_


----------

